
GM Closes Acquisition of Cruise Automation - ivankirigin
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gm-closes-acquisition-of-cruise-automation-1463154595?mod=yahoo_hs
======
11thEarlOfMar
Whew.

I was curious to see how GM was going to react to the noise surrounding the
last minute, questionable equity claims by former Cruise personnel. I was
wrong, but I expected the 'stodgy, conservative, old-world, industrial
enterprise' to drop it like a rag top.

Glad they went through with it.

~~~
rmason
GM not only badly needs Cruise but the team which I'd imagine are locked into
multi-year contracts. It would seem by seeing the deal go through that the
former co-founder lost whatever leverage he had.

~~~
a_small_island
>the former co-founder lost whatever leverage he had.

Doubtful. They probably have an escrow set up for any funds that are being
disputed by the lawsuit.

------
zymhan
So did we come to the conclusion that Jeremy wasn't being screwed?

